# 'Filter failed' and Epson P700



## Nicky3540 (Jun 19, 2020)

I've spent a few hours trying to troubleshoot this issue. I have a new Epson SureColor P700 printer, but can't get it to print from Lightroom. Part of the difficulty in troubleshooting this is all the variables: Is it the new printer itself? The Epson printer driver? The wireless connection? The latest version of Lr? The Mac OS?  

Trying to isolate the problem, I spent an hour on the phone with  Epson, who concluded it's a Mac problem,  and then another hour with Apple, who concluded it's a Lightroom problem. I won't go through all the troubleshooting steps we took, but I did uninstall and reinstall the Epson driver three times, and checked virtually every setting on the Mac side. After lots of experimentation, the Apple rep decided the problem lies with the Printer Settings that are available in the Print dialog box that you get when you hit Print in Lightroom. 

I'm able to print to the P700 from other applications, and also by selecting the Bonjour version of the printer instead of the TCPIP version, but then I get no Printer Settings choices—so that's not an acceptable workaround. According to Apple tech support, the Printer Settings in the dialog box are the 'filter' referred to  in the attached error message that 'fails.'  

SO, I'm at a loss for how to solve this. I've also tried many different settings for the ICC profile in Lightroom, and for Media Type, and Print Quality in the Print dialog box, but always get the 'Filter failed' message and the file doesn't print. 

I guess maybe I'm paying the price for getting a brand-new printer and putting myself on the bleeding edge of technology. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Nicky3540 (Jun 19, 2020)

I should also mention that I've "reset the Mac printing system" several times by deleting the printer and all associated files and adding it back in. Didn't fix the problem.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 20, 2020)

I'd start by hooking it up by USB to exclude the wireless connection. I'd also try reinstalling the driver while connected by USB, because I have vague recollections of having issues getting the right driver with a previous Epson printer. It's a long shot, but you've done all the sensible stuff!


----------



## Nicky3540 (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you, Victoria. I'll try that, but I don't have a cable with USB  connections at either end lying around (or an adapter). Plenty of cables, just not that one. 

I did discover another possibly useful clue: I always get the Filter Failed message when I select the TCPIP version of the printer in the dialog box, but I can print when I select the AirPrint version of the printer. (See attached screenshots.) But the downside of using the AirPrint version is that I don't get all the Printer Settings options that appear in the dialog box for the TCPIP version.


----------



## Nicky3540 (Jun 21, 2020)

Well, after reading many other related posts and trying various ways to isolate the problem, it's fixed. I do not think it was a Lightroom problem; I think it was an Epson printer driver/Mac OS issue. As a troubleshooting step, I installed the Epson driver software on my laptop (the problem I was trying to solve was printing from my iMac) … and it worked perfectly right away. So I went back to the  iMac and deleted the Epson driver and all associated files and folders yet again (fourth time). I re-downloaded and  re-installed the Epson printer software,  and it worked. 

I wish I had a clear explanation for why it worked, so that I could share it and help other people who have the same problem, but I don't. I imagine, though, that other people WILL have the same problem as this brand-new Epson printer gets into more Mac users' hands. 

Thanks for the advice. I appreciate it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 22, 2020)

That's great to hear Nicky, thanks for the update!


----------



## serbanmeste (Apr 16, 2021)

I cannot believe!!!! I have spent the last 3 hours trying to solve the same error. Reset printer prefs, uninstall and reinstall drivers from Epson site more than 4 times, uninstalled using Epson Software uninstall or manually deleting the Library folders.... No matter what I do I cannot print from LR but I can print from Photoshop. So it makes me thinks that LR is the culprit here... I am starting to loose faith!!!! And I am on the latest LR version!

Any help would be appreciated, thanks, Serban


----------



## serbanmeste (Apr 16, 2021)

I just uninstalled LR and reinstall at and still same error!


----------



## Nicky3540 (Apr 16, 2021)

Sorry to hear you're having this problem. It also drove me nuts. As I said in my last post, I wish I had a solution to pass on to other people, but I don't. With so many variables—Lightroom, the Mac OS, Epson software—it's hard to isolate the problem. I just kept trying different combinations until one worked, but I'm still not sure what I did that made the difference. 

It may be a small consolation, but at least my experience shows it _is_ possible to print from the latest version of Lightroom to the P700. 

One other thought: Have you tried calling Epson support? If enough purchasers of the P700 have run into this same problem, maybe their support staff now has a fix.


----------



## serbanmeste (Apr 16, 2021)

I believe it is a Lightroom problem as I can print very fine from Photoshop of Affinity Photo.


----------

